# Orgasm question for the ladies



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

So what's better...make love to a woman and make her orgasm orally, then wait for her to return the favor, or just go straight to normal sex...
or...
Go down on a woman, but dont make her orgasm, then continue to normal sex and leave the full oral sessions for another day...
.
reason I ask is do woman lose that sexual passion after you've made them orgasm one way, like you've satisfied them and now they've had enough....or does one orgasm only get their engine running?

thank you


----------



## goincrazy (Feb 20, 2010)

In the past, when a man has made me climax orally and then immediately wants to start the intercourse, I found it harder to enjoy the sex. If I get aroused and excited and then begin intercourse, I am a lot more passionate and into it. So for me, I enjoy the foreplay and the passionate sex and maybe the full oral sessions for another time. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Speaking only for myself I will say that I really like orgasms. I like having them and I like giving them.

I like it when he goes down on me and gets me there that way. I'll take 'em any way I can get 'em!


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

My advise...Don't EVER start stimulating her clit unless you intend on finishing!!! OMG does that drive me mad!!!
I don't lose the need...it actually makes me want him inside me more!

A happy medium: try stimulating her clit WHILE you are having sex with her...either with your finger(s), her finger(s), or a toy


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I personally enjoy Oral mostly as forplay, whether it be for me or for him. We both prefer to reach the mountaintops of orgasm together through intercourse, after some slow passionate forplay- going down on each other. 

If I go before him, as he always tries to hold out, then he gets me in ANY position he wants, I do not loose the passion, just so happy to give him his.


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Star said:


> SA, the truth be known I'll take it anyway I can get it, I just love it, even thinking about it drives me to distraction sometimes, I'll look at his mouth as he's talking to me and just wish it was somewhere else


You know he's probably thinking the same thing.


----------



## Isis71 (Mar 5, 2010)

I prefer for sex immediately after an oral O. I do not lose interest or drive and quite often end up with #2 and/or #3. H's urgency after I climax sends me over the top again, almost everytime. Sometimes I prefer to stop oral just prior to climax so that it will happen when he is in me. Just depends on the night. I LOVE oral but nothing beats the feeling of him inside of me.


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

It's different for every woman, but for me? The more Os the better... Oral or penetration - both work and work well, but there's nothing more amazing than simultaneous Os (either orally or while he's inside)... Omg - love that!!!


----------



## inctpl (Mar 15, 2010)

I will answer for my who really loves oral on her. She rarely O's from this but loves the foreplay. The longer I give her oral the more she enjoys intercourse after.
A couple of other extras is she likes alternating penetration and oral on her. Another is seeing or hearing me stimulate myself as I give her oral at the same time !!


----------



## kiwigirl (Mar 29, 2010)

personally i prefer sex than oral, ive never had a problem reaching orgasm through that. once i orgasm thou i lose interest


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the responses...
Seems like it's a mix, I usually make my wife orgasm first then we go at it full intercourse...it would be nice if she returned the favour by doing oral as well..but the only way to get her to do that is by lying down beside her and waiting 5-10 minutes, hope she doesn't fall asleep, and often she'll feel sorry for me and will get ready to do oral on me..makes it feel like she feels she "has" to do the act, not that she really wants to.


----------

